# Instant Ocean Salts On Sale @ Royal Aquariums



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

Instant Ocean salts on sale at Royal Aquariums

http://www.royalaquariums.ca/c/56/salt

200 Gallon boxes of IO sea salt @ $39.95










200 Gallon boxes of Reef Crystals @ $49.95


----------



## 76tmlfan (Jan 30, 2009)

Great Price wish I was closer to you.


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

We ship anywhere in Canada. But yes this is one of the few products that does have a overweight shipping charge.



76tmlfan said:


> Great Price wish I was closer to you.


----------



## 76tmlfan (Jan 30, 2009)

What would shipping be for a box to M1G2J Scrborough ON roughly, for a box of reef crystals?

Don


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

20 Dollars is added on as the overweight shipping charge. If you go through the checkout process with it in your cart, you will see how it breaks it down. As you can see in the picture provided, it shows you that there is a $20 additional shipping charge on this product because of the weight.












76tmlfan said:


> What would shipping be for a box to M1G2J Scrborough ON roughly, for a box of reef crystals?
> 
> Don


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

wish it was closer! the drive would make it cost the same as locally, but nice sale!


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

We do ship Canada wide.


----------

